# How do I replicate this??



## FelixM (Jan 2, 2018)

Hey guys. I'm a graphic designer working with a bigger client than usual. I'm also completely out of my depth. How would I replicate a piece of art like this:https://www.pinterest.com.au/pin/813603488905064000/

What are the materials?? what is the surface??


----------



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

Most probably you should look at (thinned with water if too thick) acrylics on whatever medium.

The way 'they' do it is with a single stroke of a large paintbrush on the medium, then letting gravity do the rest.




https://www.pinterest.com.au/pin/353251164492454558/ said:


> James Nares is exploring the elements of single stroke of paint, positioning himself and his over sized paint brush above the canvas horizontally, letting gravity and force dictate much of the outcome.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

These look like they've been made with a program, such as Corel Painter, or something. It is very easy making such doodles with such software. But it would be difficult to replicate the 3-dimensionality of many of these images on a canvas. It requires a lot of work, I suppose. I don't think it's possible by just letting the color flow.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

M Winther said:


> These look like they've been made with a program, such as Corel Painter, or something. It is very easy making such doodles with such software. But it would be difficult to replicate the 3-dimensionality of many of these images on a canvas. It requires a lot of work, I suppose. I don't think it's possible by just letting the color flow.


Perhaps such images are best done by first using a painting software. Then one can print out the image, and make a replica of it on canvas. Otherwise it's difficult to get the 3-dimensionality right, because one has no model to paint from.


----------



## victorvector (Jul 10, 2018)

James Nares is best known for his process-oriented paintings in which a large, isolated brushstroke appears to float across a blank monochrome surface. To achieve this sense of weightlessness, Nares invented a special apparatus that enables him hang above the picture and paint from directly overhead, avoiding any drips or other “sign of gravity” which might result from painting onto an upright canvas. Nares likens his artistic routine to hitting a home run in baseball, sometimes achievable in one go but more often requiring multiple attempts to accomplish. Though his emphatic brushwork resembles that of certain Abstract Expressionists, he sees his practice more as one of cycle and repetition as opposed to the relatively unconstrained mark making of the so-called “action painters.”



https://www.artsy.net/artist/james-nares


----------

